# Puffers



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

How is the temperment of puffers? Not necessarily aggressiveness, but how skittish are they? Are they scared of you if you walk up to the tank or will they come up to the glass and check you out?

I'm thinking about getting something different than P's, and I've heard some good things about puffers.

I'm still not sure what species of puffer I would get, but I would want something that is somewhat aggressive, but also will come up to the glass and check things out.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Does anybody know much about Tetraodon suvatii (AKA Arrowhead Puffer)?

What can you tell me about them?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

They mostly Stay still, or buried in the sand...if you are looking for an active puffer dont get this one, but if you want a really agressive puffer that can be kept in a fairly small tank (15-20g) Arrowhead is a good puffer.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

My suvati article


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

LinearChaos said:


> My suvati article


 Haha, hey you're the one from the other website I looked up information from.

Great Article and thanks for all the help.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Are Suvatiis fresh or brackish water puffers. The article says that they come from fresh water, but I know that some species of puffers eventually move onto brackish/salt water.


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

Always FW


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

From my experiences, i find figure 8 puffers to be very personable. Anytime i come up to the tank, it always swims to the front and checks me out.... Same with my green spotted puffers..... They do require brackish waterh though


----------

